# 4. Lauf Nutrixxion Trophy - Nordenau



## Lateralus (4. August 2011)

Hallo zusammen,

wie ist die Strecke in Nordenau? Eher waldautobahn-lastig wie Sundern-Hagen oder technisch wie Saalhausen? Wäre schön, wenn Teilnehmer der ersten beiden Läufe hierzu was sagen könnten.

Danke


----------



## tranquillity (4. August 2011)

Ich würde sagen, sie liegt dazwischen. Auf der Fun-Strecke ist es mehr gebolze, wenn du Mittel- oder Langdistanz fährst wird es schon etwas interessanter. Vor allem an Höhenmetern ... Das Rennen ist so konzipiert, dass zu Anfang alle die gleiche Strecke fahren, und die Mittel- und Langdistanzler dann noch eine (oder zwei) Runden dranhängen, die aber komplett anders verlaufen. So war es zumindest in den letzten Jahren.

Macht aber auf jeden Fall Spaß!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dackmo (4. August 2011)

Es gibt doch nur 37 und 63, oder?


----------



## Lateralus (4. August 2011)

Glaube ja.


----------



## Berrrnd (4. August 2011)

gibt nur 37 und 63.
1600hm auf 63km sind aber schon ganz nett.

eigentlich ganz gut, da ich überhaupt nicht in form bin.
(war ich das überhaupt schon mal?)

verstehe allerdings nicht warum es innerhalb der trophy eine wertung der langdistanz auf probe gibt, aber nicht bei allen rennen eine langdistanz angeboten wird.


----------



## dackmo (13. August 2011)

Gibts schon irgendwo Platzierungen online von der Schlammschlacht?


----------



## Domme02 (13. August 2011)

schön wars  ......schön dreckig!       Ergebniss auch top, aber K_star was war da los?  bist du noch eingebrochen oder liegts am Big-Bike?^^

gibts Bilder?


----------



## Carlos69 (13. August 2011)

Bilder gibt es schon hier : http://www.laufpix.de/?eventID=112

Geiles Rennen.


----------



## Honigblume (13. August 2011)

Das ging ja super fix mit den Fotos 

Hab mal geschaut, wie ich letztes Jahr gefahren bin... war heute ne 3/4 Stunde schneller... kam mit dem Matsch aber auch besser zurecht als letztes Jahr.

Nächstes Jahr bitte mal in Trocken


----------



## Berrrnd (13. August 2011)

Domme02 schrieb:


> schön wars  ......schön dreckig!       Ergebniss auch top, aber K_star was war da los?  bist du noch eingebrochen oder liegts am Big-Bike?^^
> 
> gibts Bilder?



nach der streckentrennung haben mich noch ganze 2 leute überholt.
die meiste zeit war ich alleine unterwegs.
naja, 3h3min sind eigentlich ganz ok. 33 min hinter dem sieger.

und nicht zu vergessen. ich bin als letzter gestartet!

hätte nicht gedacht dass du noch nen preis bekommst. bin ja vor dir durch den zielbereich gefahren.
wobei man natürlich auch berücksichtigen muss, dass auf der kurzstrecke die hobbyfahrer einzeln gewertet werden.


----------



## Carlos69 (13. August 2011)

Gibt es den noch keine Ergebnisse online ???


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dackmo (14. August 2011)

hab auch noch nichts gefunden


----------



## DaKe (14. August 2011)

Ergebnisse gibt es wahrscheinlich erst Ende des Jahres ! Also Gedult

War echt schön schlammig die Runde


Gruß

DaKe


----------



## Peter88 (14. August 2011)

Warum das ?


----------



## DaKe (14. August 2011)

War mehr ein Scherz,


----------



## dackmo (14. August 2011)

Werden wohl erst noch in Steintafeln gemeißelt?! 

Warst du auch da Peter? Hab dich gar nicht vorne am Flatterband gesehen!


----------



## DaKe (14. August 2011)

dackmo schrieb:


> Werden wohl erst noch in Steintafeln gemeißelt?!
> 
> Warst du auch da Peter? Hab dich gar nicht vorne am Flatterband gesehen!




Ich wollt`s nicht sagen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Berrrnd (14. August 2011)

dackmo schrieb:


> Warst du auch da Peter? Hab dich gar nicht vorne am Flatterband gesehen!



nein, war er nicht.

grund: guck mal im poison lithium thread.


----------



## dackmo (14. August 2011)

Wie, schon wieder, war doch letzte Woche noch, oder wieder mal, ganz!


----------



## Peter88 (14. August 2011)

ja wieder mal


----------



## DaKe (15. August 2011)

Die Ergebnisse sind übrigens online !


----------



## Chainzuck (15. August 2011)

Wo find ich den die Ergebnisse? Auf der Seite des Skiclub nordenau find ich nichts.


----------



## Berrrnd (15. August 2011)

dann guck noch mal.


----------



## DaKe (15. August 2011)

http://www.skiclub-nordenau.de/

dann auf marathon 2011


----------

